# looking for buildings for 40k. Willing to pay cash or trade minis/bits



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey all, I've recently finished painting my game board and I'm looking to add to it(finally). So is there anyone out there looking for forge world space marine Combi weapons and EC legion upgrade parts. Or maybe a small dark eldar force?. If you're that person and you are willing to trade or accept cash send me a pm.

Kind regards, Zoe


----------

